# Early arrival Niche Zero and Mara X :)



## Santanor (Sep 15, 2020)

I got a nice surprise from Niche this week. It was due in November! 









Because I wasn't expecting it I had to rush to buy the MaraX but there was no stock in BellaBarista except for an EX-DEMO model which saved me £50 extra. Nice!









I got it all set up yesterday and I've been pulling shots from it pretty much non-stop. It's a noticeable upgrade from the Sage BE that I had until last November. Very happy with it so far









I will get the wooden knobs and portafilter matching the Niche next month. It's going to look awesome


----------



## Nightrider_1uk (Apr 26, 2020)

Nice


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Nightrider_1uk said:


> Nice


 Shouldn't that be Niche......ok i'll get me coat


----------



## EddieT (Oct 27, 2020)

Santanor said:


> I got a nice surprise from Niche this week. It was due in November!
> 
> View attachment 46692
> 
> ...


 Nice. How do you find steaming on the Marax vs sage? I have a BE currently and getting a Niche. Will upgrade the machine when funds allow. Leaning towards the Bianca but it's a lot of money


----------



## Santanor (Sep 15, 2020)

EddieT said:


> Nice. How do you find steaming on the Marax vs sage? I have a BE currently and getting a Niche. Will upgrade the machine when funds allow. Leaning towards the Bianca but it's a lot of money


 Not having to wait for the steam it's great and the Mara seems to have more steam pressure than the BE so that's good.

Although I liked the BE when I was a beginner because I had longer to get the milk right.

I only do milk based drinks for my SO and friends so it's not a feature that I use everyday...


----------

